# Why 2 dictionaries on my K3 ?



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

For some reason, I have both the "New Oxford American Dictionary" and the "Oxford Dictionary of English" on my K3. Do I really need a dictionary ? Do I need both ? Can I delete one and be OK ? If so, how do you get rifd of them ?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The Oxford Dictionary of English is UK English, as it is spoken on my side of the pond 
The American Dictionary is US English, as spoken over on the other side of the pond 

You can chose which dictionary to use based on your location, so that words like colour are spelt correctly. [or if you prefer, so that words like color are spelled correctly]!

I've never tried deleting them, I just switched to the proper one (UK of course ) and left it at that.

In answer to "do I need a dictionary", it is what drives the lookup feature - if you see a word in a book you don't understand, point to it with the cursor using the 4-way keypad and a definition will appear. I find I use this more than I thought I would, it's so easy that I look up words just to be sure I understand them rather than ignoring them as I would with a DTB (dead tree book).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

In addition to differences in the words included in the two dictionaries, the New Oxford American Dictionary has a different respelling (pronunciation) scheme than the UK version (Oxford Dictionary of English).

The default on the Kindle is the New Oxford American Dictionary. You can change the default dictionary by following these steps:


If you are not already on the Home screen, press the Home button.
Press the Menu button.
Use the 5-way to underline "Settings" and press to select.
Press the Menu button again.
Use the 5-way to underline "Change Primary Dictionary" and press to select.
Use the 5-way to underline the dictionary you want to use and press to select.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

Just a word of warning - I wouldn't actually delete either of the dictionary files because they are default books installed via Amazon and I have read several reports of people getting their Kindle in a bit of a mess just because they were trying to delete a dictionary file. Just leave as they are and you wont have any issues.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

TheKindleWorm said:


> Just a word of warning - I wouldn't actually delete either of the dictionary files because they are default books installed via Amazon and I have read several reports of people getting their Kindle in a bit of a mess just because they were trying to delete a dictionary file. Just leave as they are and you wont have any issues.


I just want to say that I've also read of issues so that you probably should just pick the one you want and just ignore the other one. I don't believe it takes up very much space so really it should not be an issue.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone ! I chose the New Oxford American as my default. Why do both of them still appear on my home screen ? I prefer to have my homer screen listing only stuff I'm currently reading or gonna read soon, and these 2 dictionary entries take up space. Is there a way to have them NOT appear on the home screen but also NOt delete them ?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

PurpleDog said:


> Is there a way to have them NOT appear on the home screen but also NOt delete them ?


I put my dictionaries (and several other books) into a Collection that I named "Dictionaries & Grammar." That's worked well for me. You can add a book to a Collection (or multiple collections) by right-clicking on the book title. Then choose "Add to Collection."


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I put my dictionaries (and several other books) into a Collection that I named "Dictionaries & Grammar." That's worked well for me. You can add a book to a Collection (or multiple collections) by right-clicking on the book title. Then choose "Add to Collection."


I tried your suggestion, and put both in a collection entitled Dictionaries. When I go back to "Home" and sort by "Title" they still appear in my list. I'd like to get them off my list.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

PurpleDog said:


> I tried your suggestion, and put both in a collection entitled Dictionaries. When I go back to "Home" and sort by "Title" they still appear in my list. I'd like to get them off my list.


Yes, that's the way it works. When you sort by "Title," you'll see your Collections at the beginning, with all the individual titles listed as well. There's no way around that that I know of. I usually sort on "Collections," not "Titles," so all I see are the collections (assuming I've already put all my books into a collection).


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Yes, that's the way it works. When you sort by "Title," you'll see your Collections at the beginning, with all the individual titles listed as well. There's no way around that that I know of. I usually sort on "Collections," not "Titles," so all I see are the collections (assuming I've already put all my books into a collection).


Similarly, I created just enough Collections so that they are the only thing shown on the first page when I sort by title.


----------

